
Ask HN: How do you have the zero/non event alerts? - social_quotient
Thinking about system monitoring and metrics. I find it more and more challenging to get alerts on systems when something doesn&#x27;t happen. I call it the zero alert. I&#x27;ve seen this on a lot of reporting systems we use ranging from Uptime Alerts that didn&#x27;t get fired, to Emails from a cron that just never ran, or most recently DataDog on a AWS lambda function that just didn&#x27;t run on object creation. Generally, we have lots of alerts for errors and exceptions but when an underlying system just isn&#x27;t running there doesn&#x27;t seem to be evident alerts to cover what I call the &quot;zero alert&quot; scenario.<p>How do you get alerted for things like 
-no click events on XYZ
-no search results
-Lambda or serverless function didn&#x27;t run
-Email didn&#x27;t get triggered or cron didn&#x27;t run
-Overnight reports didn&#x27;t execute 
-XYZ document didn&#x27;t get downloaded<p>It seems there are reports for everything on the opposite side. Tons of click events, a bunch of lambdas got invoked or ran too long, report is in my inbox, top 10 document downloads. Curious how other people handle these sorts of things in a wide variety of systems and scenarios.
======
social_quotient
title correction : "How do you handle the zero/non event alerts?"

